# Dooly County info



## JShane (Dec 14, 2007)

Have several scrapes on the lease that have continued to be freshened on a regular basis over the last two weeks. No sightings of the culprit as of yet. Only small bucks have been seen on the lease this year. With none of them exhibiting any rutting behavior. One doe harvested on the first of December showed signs of being in heat. Going up this weekend hope to have more to add to this report.


----------

